# insulating aluminum extrusions in glass sunroom



## Latrosh (Jul 23, 2014)

I have an attached glass sunroom. The room has "special" glass that doesn't get hot or really cold with the seasons, but the aluminum window frames really conduct both heat and cold making the room unusable without A/C or heat. I was thinking that the frames could be insulated with foam...anyone ever done this?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen.
Older or less expensive aluminum framed windows have no thermal break between the inside and outside of the frames.
One of the joys of metal framed windows.
Google thermal break for some pictures.


----------



## Latrosh (Jul 23, 2014)

the room is 7 years old...would that be before the thermal break was standard?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can still buy them today.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can still buy them today.
We have no pictures, no location so where all going to have to make some guesses until you have at least 5 post so you can post some pictures.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the room and the foam will not improve the comfort of the extrustion that much either way. 

Trapped air will have an R-value about 1 in that assembly. Adding insulation to the void space (if not thermally broken) will not improve it that much. 

Most of the heat loss is via the structure if it isn't thermally broken.


----------



## Latrosh (Jul 23, 2014)

We are located in Southern California, near Riverside at 2500 ft elevation. Hot summers and pretty cold winters. I have a picture of the room addition but am not sure how to post it...we had it built 6-7 years ago. The sales guy swore heat wouldn't be a problem with the special glass he sold us. Well, the glass doesn't get hot, but the frame sure does. We are considering roofing it over so it's useable. I'll try to figure out how to post a picture..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The frames are such a small profile of the room that he is likely correct that a majority of the heat and cold are being blocked by the glass.

Aluminum, while a great material, does such on energy transfer if you are trying to minimize it.


----------



## Latrosh (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok...still waiting for 4 Seasons to get back to me about any experience they have with this. Might not be fixable and have to accept it isnt a 4 seasons room, just 2 seasons. Thank you, everyone for your input!


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 to the other comments. Your experience is really just an inherent property of the material, not much can be done unfortunately. Even "thermally broken" aluminum is pretty conductive in comparison to other materials.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Google "Ceramic Insulating Paint".... Its not a magic bullet but it will help.. I would suggest a white color to help reflect the hot sun.. 

Ceramic paint is filled with tiny microscopic hollow spheres that trap air.

I would strongly suggest you do some research on this product before buying it to make sure it will do what is needed in your application.. I have no experience with it.


----------



## Latrosh (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you! I will research it. Really appreciate everyone's comments! This site is a goldmine!!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some great resources on the site. Glad that they were of some assistance to you and keep us posted on what you finally decide on.


----------

